# Do you like the new theme for Digit Forum?



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

As you would all have noticed that Digit forum has got a new theme!
Give you opinions about the new look...
Also report any bugs in this thread...
EDIT : I disabled adblocker after Cyrus_the_virus and arunks reported to find out that ads had also been integrated...
The theme is good but this ad thing sux..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, this forum looks so messed up.. especially with the addition of ADS!!!

Why can't this forum run without ads?? No one is going to click on those ads till those are removed, anyone joining me in not clicking them?

lol.. those ads at the top are so strategically placed that one might even accidently click them when clicking on UserCP or Digit forum links! lol.. this $ukc$


----------



## arunks (Jan 2, 2008)

It is not fully adaptable for old users..

Not upto full expectations

color combination is not great and not even fully good


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

I found previous skin better than this new one. Previous one was more professional. Current one looks childish.
*Also "Edit",  "Quote", etc buttons are too small.*

Anyway changes are welcome. 

*PS: May be the previous skin was not compatible with new vBulletin version? Thats why we were having "Edit" problem and that forced them to change the skin?*


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2008)

cyrus: which browser are u usin ever heard of firefox and adblock+  the combination is pretty good and not windows restricted works on ubuntu too 

i too feel the skin isnt so good ..... previous 1 simpler and better easier on the eyes this 1 is a lil too white


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, i liked the theme. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif

And i'm not against placing ads. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/25a.gif Who will leave a fully grown up forum without ads *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif

But the current theme is bit pain to eyes *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15a.gif


----------



## mediator (Jan 2, 2008)

Seriously man, previous one looked like Gnome,neat and clean, and now it looks like windows!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2008)

The best theme I liked was Daz Glass here. Also, I see no ads as using Ad muncher


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

Now we can use Images in signature.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

We can upload pictures in our siggy now!
oops vishal found it first 

Too bad no changes in avatar restrictions


----------



## arunks (Jan 2, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Now we can use Images in signature.



*ya i used a picture but it is not showing*


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 2, 2008)

@ vishal, that will be the worst case.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 2, 2008)

iMav said:


> cyrus: which browser are u usin ever heard of firefox and adblock+  the combination is pretty good and not windows restricted works on ubuntu too



lol.. looks who's giving advise on firefox and ubuntu! LMAO

I knew it even before you strated using firefox or ubuntu @iMeov. And I don't like using those features, because of the simple fact that sometimes, it makes a page look really bad, by either having 'X' marks over them or by living a big while gap where the ad was supposed to be. I don't have problems with ads so long as they are neat, well placed and not intruding or tries to take advantage of a mistake.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm theme is nice, Ads suck


----------



## max_demon (Jan 2, 2008)

what are the more features with the new skin?


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 2, 2008)

@ max_demon, keep browsing man.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

@max_demnon
There are no additions involved with a vB skin..except a new visual look.

All the new  additions like images in siggy are due to vB upgrade and admins enabling them...


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the new theme.
And the addition of images in signature is great.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 2, 2008)

Now the forum looks very similar to this one: *broadbandforum.in/


----------



## FatBeing (Jan 2, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> *PS:* May be the previous skin was not compatible with new vBulletin version? Thats why we were having "Edit" problem and that forced them to change the skin?



Yes. That was the problem. I'm going to install an updated version of the old Kirsch skin in a bit, though.


----------



## prateek_san (Jan 2, 2008)

guys the previous skin was better.....


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 2, 2008)

Its different. I liked this difference.
New smiley's wont hurt, too... please give us some more  
And what's the orange color doin there?

And where are my other themes  

Regd ads.. i never noticed them b4 ... mayb firefox & da adblocks gotta hand in it 

Dead slow on my wireless connection though


----------



## Chirag (Jan 2, 2008)

Remove ads if possible..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Vishal Gupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2008)

i actually love the multi-quote option missed it a lot


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> We can upload pictures in our siggy now!
> oops vishal found it first
> 
> Too bad no changes in avatar restrictions


I found it first
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=703571&postcount=18
but it doesn't work

Isn't the "Quote+" thing multiquote?


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2008)

images uploaded are not showing 

and yes multi quote is here thinkdigit is now on sp2


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't like the colour combination of this theme. Can we have a black coloured theme, or something like old Daz Glass for VBulletin atleast as an option for those who are logged in

& Where are the Ads, seriously, I neither see the Ads nor any blank white space in place of Ads, oh well..benefit of Vista & Ad muncher it seems


----------



## gowtham (Jan 2, 2008)

i hate the new skin!! i dont care a bit about the ads, let them earn something and they r not obtrusive. but the skin.... jus yuck. get it changed mods!!


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea,i dont see any ads either,
Maybe its Opera or maybe its my office proxy,
Although i do a see a white space above the quick reply box.

Regards,
ray


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2008)

I also didn't like this new skin...... But the MultiQuote option is nice.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2008)

i guess i wrote a reply . . :-l, i think its not showing , anyways on phone now , the new one is really bad . i liked the old one .


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 2, 2008)

The New theme is not good as the previous one. Not very usable.

I pointed out two things. Lets take a look at them.

*img514.imageshack.us/img514/1725/digitql7.th.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

FatBeing has posted on first page of this thread that he is going to install updated version of previous theme which will be compatible with the new vBulletin version. So everything will be fine within few hours, I think?


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 2, 2008)

So, this theme is going to be optional or totally gone?

Regards,
ray


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2008)

Everything will get fine when the updated Kirsch theme will be installed but the Ads should not be placed below the User CP, FAQ etc.


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2008)

^^ now i know where they are  coz i cant see em


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2008)

Browsing the forum now in Windows with Ad muncher & IE7/Firefox is slower then Kirch..


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ now i know where they are  coz i cant see em


I can't even see them but I had disabled Adblock Plus to see them


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 2, 2008)

New theme sucks Old one was more professional 

I think its time when we should collect some money nd give it to digit team 

so that they remove Ads  its very Upsetting  

are any member has a Forum I m ready to join it


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2008)

This theme is bad.The ads are ruining our otherwise clean forum.Not to forget the small buttons.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be great nimish sir, i guess this theme is a bit heavy,, and kirsch was good.. better than this..


----------



## Ron (Jan 2, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> ....Vista & Ad muncher


hey can i use it in Xp....Where can i find this software buddy


----------



## arunks (Jan 2, 2008)

*www.admuncher.com


it is very good software..


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 2, 2008)

it was so good , keep going, i was actually not concerned about new avatar of digit, but i want the digitans should be increase more in number and great quality of posts, digit forums should become the most problem solver compared to all, one day, that's my dream, we should be 1, so every guy should comes to thought  " only digit can help us"


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, 
 Hate the Theme. 
 Hate the Ads. ( Considering that this forum is an extension of your magazine I think that placing ads just makes you look "el cheapo". The again its just my personal opinion)


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 2, 2008)

And i hate the orange colour for the unread thread titles... something darker would be more pleasant..!! As for ads, I don't see any...  I use Opera with modified urlfilter..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont like this new theme


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Much Likes the New Theme.I have added one image along with my siggy here!lets see if it shows!


----------



## apacheman (Jan 2, 2008)

anything new takes some time getting used to but, the FONT COLOUR SHOULD BE CHANGED...A bit darker would be more welcome. and the bright Orange  needs to be subdued a bit. the theme overall should be made more spick n span, it luks littered.
gud effort, by de way... 
Hail forum guyz......Cheerio!!


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 2, 2008)

The bottom breadcrumbs are gone too  ?


----------



## napster007 (Jan 2, 2008)

the addition of the ads is a big mistake. they look very unprofessional and gives a very money minded type of a look!


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jan 2, 2008)

where is the favicon??


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 2, 2008)

Its good


----------



## nvidia (Jan 2, 2008)

Let the theme and the ads stay, i dont care, But that orange colour is sick


----------



## FatBeing (Jan 2, 2008)

Update: Kirsch available again.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

Please remove ads from forum...........
I want something like old one..that was clean..and smooth.



FatBeing said:


> Update: Kirsch available again.


thanks a lot.........
now it looks nice


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 2, 2008)

thnkas for the that fatbeing!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 2, 2008)

Should i have to change it in the cp or is it default?
Please make it default..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Kirsch rox coz it has better font visibility and colors !
But I am sticking to new one for a few days


----------



## crystal_pup (Jan 2, 2008)

I find this new theme as a strain to my eyes...They could have done much better with the color combination.

Thanks DIGIT guys for trying out something new.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the loading problem is mainly coz of adsense..

I dont like a bit of this theme.
And i dont get it.
I had a thread running in which i had asked people whether they click on the ads and nearly 99% said they wont.then why add adsense.i have a very creepy theory that diggit is going down and by the addition of ads it confirms further. Be ready guys.one day we wont have this forum..theory have it mind..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 2, 2008)

There are enough ads in the magazine. Why the forum??


----------



## anandk (Jan 2, 2008)

looks good. like it. change always welcome !


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the new theme. Has a nice web 2.0 feel to it. However, there's one thing that sucks. And that's the unread thread colour. Bright Orange? Seriously? It hurts the eyes. Just 'bold' blue would do fine for unread threads.

I don't mind the ads. If digit wants to make money of this forum, let them do it. I for one don't subscribe to the magazine so this is one way to pay back...

[I hope the quick reply thing is coming back soon]


----------



## Rahim (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont like this new skin 
Kirsch is sooooooooo good. Its fluid colours are just superb, very classy, but This CA Skin is bland and not attractive.
Now it look like any other forum.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah. Now I see it, the quick reply thing. 

Anyway, one more thing. The ads at the bottom of the thread have this ugly dotted bounding box. That definitely needs to be changed either to a no border, or a light background fill.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its luks so crap now


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2008)

quick reply is there only the cursor doesnt blink till u type


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2008)

New kirch has been uploaded, then why not make it the default again instead of CA


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 2, 2008)

its gud for eyes ..but the quote etc buttons are too small


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 2, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> And i hate the orange colour for the unread thread titles...



+1 
orange colour change karo  warna eyes ki wat lag jayegi..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 2, 2008)

Old theme is back.. finally some rest for my eyes


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep. the individual posts need some kind of shading in the new theme. Looks really really bright on a 24" monny...


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 2, 2008)

Good that kirsch is back...!!  And reg the ads, ignore it or block it...!! 'coz its not gonna change...!! 



goobimama said:


> Yep. the individual posts need some kind of shading in the new theme. Looks really really bright on a 24" monny...


like your av....???


----------



## Chirag (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on remove ads atleast in Kirsch...


----------



## nvidia (Jan 2, 2008)

Feels great to use the old theme... 
But i like the new theme if that orange colour is changed.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 2, 2008)

plz move adds to atleast bottom of pages. i mean the very bottom. Or its gud if move those adds from forum to main page
i think siggy pics are still not workin. 
thank Kirsch is back


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 2, 2008)

too flashy!.me back to kirsch.


and yea the ads are highly annoying,place them somewhere else on one side and I promise to click them once in a while.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 2, 2008)

Please get the bottom breadcrumb back ? Am I the only one missing it ?


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 2, 2008)

The skin isn't bad except the orange color fonts. It looks ugly.
The quick reply box now has text styling options which is good.
I don't mind the ads. Sometimes you actually get helpful links in those ads. Believe me.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 2, 2008)

whats this box above the quick reply ??


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 2, 2008)

dashed lines around ads $uck..  theme's quite ok.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 2, 2008)

digit used to be the fastest forums around with almost no loading time,but now it is taking quite a lot of time to load pages!.WTH?
Is it duo to these ads?


----------



## als2 (Jan 2, 2008)

previous one was better

but old theme is back so no problem for me


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 2, 2008)

@gary: going by what others say, probably ads in that box... But even I see only the box, 'coz I use Opera with urlfilter..!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 2, 2008)

Atleast ads are gone on Kirsch  Now all that is left is that blue box with dashed border


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 2, 2008)

^no they are still there.are ads really necessary???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 2, 2008)

There is still adds inside those dashed box. r u guys uson ad muncher or somethin?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 2, 2008)

phew!!

I'm back to kirsch 





_


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 2, 2008)

nice 1

but admins remove ads


----------



## Voldy (Jan 2, 2008)

looks good !!!


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks pretty good.!!Tad too bright, I must say.
Also regarding ads, I think they should only be visible to the guests and not registered members.


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2008)

nice skin


----------



## dissel (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn.!!The calendar has been disabled.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

within the first 5 minutes am accustomed with this new theme!though i liked that old Dag-something theme in phpbb when digit used to run on it! 

to all who are bashing new theme,take some time and u will not move to kirsch or any other theme later!
a good selection by digit team!


----------



## Lakshmi kanth (Jan 2, 2008)

Previous skin is much better.......in this its only highlighting the name....and from all .DIM colors


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> within the first 5 minutes am accustomed with this new theme!though i liked that old Dag-something theme in phpbb when digit used to run on it!
> 
> to all who are bashing new theme,take some time and u will not move to kirsch or any other theme later!
> a good selection by digit team!


yeah the theme looks fine except for the sheer whiteness (eyes hurts).
And dropping down the brightness is not the solution, other apps suffer


----------



## utsav (Jan 2, 2008)

They hav added ads but not adding features like more pms storage.this is bad


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

till now the front page shows the site is owned by *jasubhai&co* so is the info true@admins


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2008)

naya theme chalega, not so bad


----------



## Pathik (Jan 2, 2008)

Yucckkk.. The Ad Integration is also very bad.
Edit: Kirsch 367 Fluid looks good.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 2, 2008)

ads  <<<<


----------



## Pathik (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep the Ads at the extreme bottom. and below the Digit LOGO. anywhere else it looks irritating..


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 2, 2008)

ITz. Seemzz u Copy Any other Forumzz.. de old one was good caz it was simple .....


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> yeah the theme looks fine except for the sheer whiteness (eyes hurts).
> And dropping down the brightness is not the solution, other apps suffer


use FF+grease monkey for that....i am using it, digit forum is in grey color for me.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

One should not have to resort to using FF and greasemonkey to view a web page. It is the job of the web admin to present the page in the way he seems fit to be viewed.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 2, 2008)

ugly to the eXtreme


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 2, 2008)

Please remove the Pm status header on top
the button size is quite small( like edit,quote reply), please increase( ATM i am zooming the pages)


----------



## din (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't like the theme at all, ornage and blue not a good combination at all 

Anyway hope Fatbeing make it ok as promised.

Ads - hmm can't do anything as Digit guys want to make $$$ out of it and they know thinkdigit forum is very active and popular.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> & Where are the Ads, seriously, I neither see the Ads nor any blank white space in place of Ads, oh well..benefit of Vista & Ad muncher it seems


Whoa it sure munches them up.Thanks for this awesome software


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't like the new theme. Kirsch is much better. Back on that now. Ads don't matter for me. FF  + Adblock doesn't even lemme know where the ads are placed  But I agree with the point that ads make Digit forum look 'el cheapo'!


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 2, 2008)

i have no problem with ads, as i don't see them


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> use FF+grease monkey for that....i am using it, digit forum is in grey color for me.


yeah heard a lot abt greasemonkey, gotta try its capabilities 

Thnx for the advice


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 2, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> i have no problem with ads, as i don't see them


Right, and Opera users can can use the Block Content... option to disable them. .For IE users there is Ad-muncher


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 2, 2008)

@T159 : Go here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75235
not advertising but telling u how to remove ads


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem with the ads . i love Opera. Though the color scheme is not good. Please revert to the older colors.


----------



## krates (Jan 2, 2008)

lol theme that orange color sucks


----------



## din (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to *Harry Potter* and *infra_red_dude*

Went to options and changed theme back to the previous one - much better

Installed ad block - no more google ads. Much much better

Thanks a lot guys. Love yah

@GX, you paid $29 for ad muncher ?  You could have tried ad block + FF, just a thought.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome din.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 2, 2008)

just switched to old kirsch theme. aah so soothing it is.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 2, 2008)

din said:


> Thanks to *Harry Potter* and *infra_red_dude*
> 
> Went to options and changed theme back to the previous one - much better
> 
> ...


Also use filterset.g with adblock
so that ALL types of ads r removed...and dont forget to update them regularly ( i think they auto-update... but check u r running latest version )


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 2, 2008)

Theme Is Good But Not Colour Combination

 Pls Change The Colours


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 2, 2008)

The orange color is ..... PATHETIC!!



Harry Potter said:


> Also use filterset.g with adblock
> so that ALL types of ads r removed...and dont forget to update them regularly ( i think they auto-update... but check u r running latest version )


Yes, there's an auto-updater. So you'll never hafta worry about ads anymore 

Ad-muncher costs $29??? hmmm...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> Theme Is Good But Not Colour Combination
> 
> Pls Change The Colours



Yeah admins could have done a better job with ColorizeIt


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 2, 2008)

well I want to support this fourm so I haven't installed any ad-remover.lol.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> well I want to support this fourm so I haven't installed any ad-remover.lol.



Forum is supported by good-quality posts and dedicated members more than adsense ads...This is what I believe.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 2, 2008)

^^$$$?


----------



## din (Jan 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> The orange color is ..... PATHETIC!!
> Ad-muncher costs $29??? hmmm...



Yah, Orange + blue etc really bad.

Yes, ad muncher is 30 days trial I think, after that $29..

*www.admuncher.com/register.shtml page says so.



Ankur Gupta said:


> Forum is supported by good-quality posts and dedicated members more than adsense ads...This is what I believe.



True, but Digit guys want to make $$$$$ out of it, so they placed ads, simple !


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd recommend AdBlockPlus over AdBlock for firefox users


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 2, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I'd recommend AdBlockPlus over AdBlock for firefox users


I see no reason to upgrade to Adblock Plus .and it provides similar features i think


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

din said:


> True, but Digit guys want to make $$$$$ out of it, so they placed ads, simple !



Well there might be other reasons too!

For eg. the new management doesnot want to support forum so admins enabled ads to pay for the costs...
Or maybe some other reason...

Ads are fine enough for any reason they have put...there are ways to block them if you want. It doesn't matter till we have the forum up and running perfectly.

Well all had been complaining about pending forum upgrades and stuff...
Atleast some of our requests have been met by the admins...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Ad-muncher costs $29??? hmmm...


WTF I got it for like free 



The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^$$$?


Money

Yay Multiquote at work


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I'd recommend AdBlockPlus over AdBlock for firefox users


ftw
ads were yesterday 

and yeah flashblock could save on some bandwidth.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> I see no reason to upgrade to Adblock Plus .and it provides similar features i think


More features, better memory management amongst many other things: *www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=467681


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2008)

I uses adblock+ on ff3beta  yeah,the orange color should be changed to black for posts highlighting


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 3, 2008)

I hate this theme. Switched back to Kirsch. No prob with ads. They ain't that bad


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 3, 2008)

theme changed to prev. one.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone using Opera see the ads?
I'm using opera and i dont find any ads,
need to know if its opera or my office proxy thats killin the ads.

Regards,
ray


----------



## anand1 (Jan 3, 2008)

I too appreciate this. Yes the previous one was good but what to do in this professional life. We have to accept it....!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Does anyone using Opera see the ads?
> I'm using opera and i dont find any ads,
> need to know if its opera or my office proxy thats killin the ads.
> 
> ...



I use opera.. its showing ads without kaspersky antibanner on.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 3, 2008)

Thx, So it mus be my office proxy thats killing the ads.
And why are u using kaspersky antibanner when u could use 'Block Content'?
Any pros?

Regards,
ray


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Thx, So it mus be my office proxy thats killing the ads.
> And why are u using kaspersky antibanner when u could use 'Block Content'?
> Any pros?
> 
> ...



I use firefox and as well as IE too.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

din said:


> @GX, you paid $29 for ad muncher ?  You could have tried ad block + FF, just a thought.


 What's wrong with paying?


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 3, 2008)

FatBeing said:


> Yes. That was the problem. I'm going to install an updated version of the old Kirsch skin in a bit, though.



What's with the though at the end of almost every sentence? Sounds more like Holmer Simpson's famous 'Doh!'


----------



## din (Jan 3, 2008)

mehulved said:


> What's wrong with paying?



Oh, I am really sorry. What I meant is, he could have saved that much $$$ by the freeware / opensource alternative. Sorry if my statement made any confusion.


----------



## Ron (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey which is the best add blocker soft  for Morzilla users



praka123 said:


> I uses adblock+ on ff3beta


Is it free............
Where can  i find ff3beta


----------



## din (Jan 3, 2008)

@Ron

Have a look

Adblock - *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10

Adblock plus - *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865


----------



## din (Jan 4, 2008)

And get FF3 Beta from

*www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html


----------



## Ron (Jan 5, 2008)

thnks din


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 5, 2008)

Is it only me or anyone else is facing a strange problem?
Whenever I open Digit forum, the site loads like I'm opening it first time. Every image loads again like its not in browser cache.

Other sites are working fine so its 100% this site problem. It started happening when the new theme and vBulletin version was installed.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 5, 2008)

Well VG.. even i feel sometimes.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif


----------



## praka123 (Jan 5, 2008)

^i havent experianced yet!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 5, 2008)

Just noticed one thing....If you changed theme because it wasn't compatible with new vb version still you are using outdated vb. Current vb version is 3.6.8


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 5, 2008)

ok... switch to the new theme and view any profile... its messed!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the new theme, but can someone please change the unread post colour to something a little less hideous? Orange is almost unreadable...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 5, 2008)

^^haven't you reverted back to kirsch?



Vishal Gupta said:


> Is it only me or anyone else is facing a strange problem?
> Whenever I open Digit forum, the site loads like I'm opening it first time. Every image loads again like its not in browser cache.
> 
> Other sites are working fine so its 100% this site problem. It started happening when the new theme and vBulletin version was installed.



exactly,digit is taking too much loading time,dunno why.Earlier it used to be the fastest.



din said:


> And get FF3 Beta from
> 
> *www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html



Thanks din,downloaded(its just 6.3mb) and using it.though some addons have compatibilities issues but imp. ones like ADP works.Foxytunes din't work.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 5, 2008)

except the ads i don't see any change .. oh yes the quote +
i hv been off the forums now .. coz of exams


----------



## napster007 (Jan 5, 2008)

plz for god sake.....get rid of the ads


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2008)

earlier they had little text ads, i thought that its alright. let them earn a little money...but now these banner ads...tsk tsk...too much i say


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 6, 2008)

is it...will have to disable ad block and see the new ads


----------



## Ron (Jan 6, 2008)

1. I dont think Digit will earn money until and until someone clicks the ad....... Am i Right?

2.Does    Google Adsense provide a  fix pay out for clicks


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2008)

google adsense works on the pay per click sys, so yes if no one clicks at all, digit won't earn a buck.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 6, 2008)

A small suggestion. 
In quick reply option,when we press ALT+S,the message is posted and with ALT+X,will go advanced options -these all with only *Internet Explorer *
Why dont u add some modifications such that Linux/Mac users and other browser users esp firefox too can take advantage of shortcuts.pls implement!


_


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 6, 2008)

The ads are annoyance.
Also the forum has become slower. 
Hope it changes to its earlier state.

The ads are annoyance.
Also the forum has become slower. 
Also the quick reply error is still present.
Hope it changes to its earlier state.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> The ads are annoyance.
> Also the forum has become slower.
> Hope it changes to its earlier state.
> 
> ...


Use Firefox+Adblock PLUS to REMOVE ADS!
I think it has been mentioned several times in this thread on how to remove ads ?


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys,
why is it that the signature takes an image but doesnt display it?

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 7, 2008)

reverted to the old theme


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Hey guys,
> why is it that the signature takes an image but doesnt display it?
> 
> Regards,
> ray


yeah same prob here 



praka123 said:


> A small suggestion.
> In quick reply option,when we press ALT+S,the message is posted and with ALT+X,will go advanced options -these all with only *Internet Explorer *
> Why dont u add some modifications such that Linux/Mac users and other browser users esp firefox too can take advantage of shortcuts.pls implement!
> 
> ...


 no goodies for us


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

Darn! No goodies for us 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Ron (Jan 7, 2008)

Guys,
How can i disable all the ads of Google ADsense through adblock plus and ff3 beta.........
i am unable to disable the ads


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2008)

Ron said:


> Guys,
> How can i disable all the ads of Google ADsense through adblock plus and ff3 beta.........
> i am unable to disable the ads


Choose a filter subscription (easylist USA) in AdblockPlus.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> A small suggestion.
> In quick reply option,when we press ALT+S,the message is posted and with ALT+X,will go advanced options -these all with only *Internet Explorer *
> Why dont u add some modifications such that Linux/Mac users and other browser users esp firefox too can take advantage of shortcuts.pls implement!


@*admins*lease allow firefox(and opera) users to benefit from this shortcut!.not everyone likes internet explorer!.Hope the reply is positive!thanks!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm. I'm using the new theme, and liking it. But someone please please change the unread posts from Orange to Bold Blue!!!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah, i'm also using the new theme.....also, the forum has become quite slow these days


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am using old theme only...used the new theme for only 5 min


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 8, 2008)

Where is the blue sharp theme gone?
I am using KIRSCH 367 fluid.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

A bug with the new theme:
Find all threads started by a user takes to all the posts by a user..


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

nah..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

Have nyone noticed a new "search forum'' bar on top ritht to the add???


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 11, 2008)

Saw it now.
Its some google custom search.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

WT....H?
There's a google search  field too in the digit forum....???
The adds was tolerable, nd was slowly getting used to it, nd now this...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 11, 2008)

^whats wrong in it.


----------



## Ron (Jan 11, 2008)

wthts the use of this search button.......
If we hv one already........


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh just checked. The google search engine is much more efficient than the builtin one.
Anyway now i think its gud to have it.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

^he may be using IE!such a non-webstandard compliant browser!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 11, 2008)

It's actually right besides the Google ads, but flushed left. So if you see the google ads, you see the search bar to the right. If you've hidden those somehow, then it will appear top left.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ Exactly. Anyway its a good addition.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

oh.wherever be it..rite or left. Its preference will be last


----------



## Ron (Jan 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> It's actually right besides the Google ads, but flushed left. So if you see the google ads, you see the search bar to the right. If you've hidden those somehow, then it will appear top left.



yaa it appering in top left


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2008)

guys, it just me or has the forum become amazingly slow??? i've tried both the themes, various browsers (opera, FF n IE), cleared all cookies, everything but the forum loads really really slowly for me....other sites r opening just fine


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 11, 2008)

^^I can open a digit forum page in about 5 seconds...
Though it has become slower than before...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya, me too was thinking that fault was with ISP.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am also finding the forum slow.The google search is good feature.Its more accurate than our default search.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2008)

for me, its become extreeeemly slow, abnormally slow....any suggestions guys??


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2008)

^ For me it is as fast as before.......


----------



## Ron (Jan 12, 2008)

xbonez said:


> for me, its become extreeeemly slow, abnormally slow....any suggestions guys??



Block the Ads


----------



## ThinkFree (May 16, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> We can upload pictures in our siggy now!
> oops vishal found it first



The option to upload pictures as signatures was there earlier as well but all you could see was a preview. 


Has anybody tried clicking on links given at the bottom of the page? About us...Contact us etc. This too is having flaws


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 16, 2008)

i hate new red theme


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

I don't like it. But, will have to live with it


----------



## The Conqueror (May 16, 2008)

NO


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 16, 2008)

y?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 17, 2008)

Its beyond me how the over 32% amongst us found this theme good.This theme s***ks.The old skin was easy on the eyes and ad-free ( use cached images option in opera).


----------



## pimpom (May 18, 2008)

I almost gagged physically when I first saw the new look. And I don't like the narrow content column, especially before logging in. It makes reading long posts difficult. And why does the width have to change before and after login ?


----------

